
'Dielectric Elastomer Generators' could rival traditional off-shore wave power - detritus
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2018.0566
======
detritus
Also: [https://www.ed.ac.uk/news/2019/device-could-deliver-wave-
ene...](https://www.ed.ac.uk/news/2019/device-could-deliver-wave-energy-to-
thousands)

"The device costs less than conventional designs, has fewer moving parts, and
is made of durable materials. The "design could be used in fleets of low-cost,
easily maintained structures at sea within decades, to take advantage of
powerful waves".

~~~
rolph
and could probably be incorporated into seawalls, and seaport pileings, rather
than occupying beaches and other aesthetic locations.

This sort of thing in homologue could also be used to harvest the energy of
brownian motion, and perhaps even RMS velocity of gas phase matter:

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/427140/graphene-
battery-t...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/427140/graphene-battery-
turns-ambient-heat-into-electric-current/)

so far ive not seen anything thats will couple with quantum vacuum [zero point
energy] that is purported to exist.

~~~
detritus
Anything that doesn't rely on the boiling of water's fine by me!

~~~
rolph
no boiling required just something beyond absolute zero, of course, higher
temperature means more heat content so more collision per second, and more
wattage. a steaming cup of coffee could be used to provide a small electrical
current, even room temperature water as well

